# Remove Protruding Brick



## Kevbo (Jul 7, 2016)

We are looking to make some changes to our fireplace.  There are about 8 protruding bricks sticking out that were used to hold the mantel.  I'd like to cut these off to make the fireplace flush.  I've attached a couple pictures.  What is the best way to do this?  Grinder?  Chisel?  Any advice is welcome.  Thanks!


----------



## Sparky617 (Jul 7, 2016)

I would carefully remove the mortar around the bricks trying to remove them in one piece.  You could use an angle grinder or a chisel and hammer.  Then I would use the whole bricks to fill in the holes and tuck point them into the existing brick flush.  That said, matching the mortar is going to be a challenge.


----------



## MichaelrWalker111 (Jul 26, 2016)

Thanks for sharing great ideas


----------



## MichaelrWalker111 (Jul 26, 2016)

Im really thankful


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 26, 2016)

I agree unless your plan is to cover the brick over then I would grind around them and break them off. If you want to maintain the brick look remove them and put them back in the right way.


----------



## Kevbo (Aug 8, 2016)

I took your advice and drilled out the mortar and then put the bricks back in flush.  Only had to make 2 cuts.  Thanks again for your help!


----------



## bud16415 (Aug 8, 2016)

:thumbup: GLAD YOU POPPED BACK TO LET EVERYONE KNOW!


----------

